#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-28
<jbicha> maco: I signed your new key for you
<maco> you hadnt signed my old one....
<maco> thats a bit odd
<jbicha> you want me to sign the old one?
<maco> you kind of broke the trust model by signing my new one
<maco> since you never verified my old one that i used to sign the blurb about the new one, for all you know it *could* be faked and someone hacked my blog or something
<jbicha> but it was signed by your old one which is definitely you
<maco> normally only signers-of-previous-keys will automatically sign newer keys
<maco> *or* a very clever ruse!  you never did actually confirm my old key yourself, right?
<maco> does where i'm going make sense?
<jbicha> yes I believe I confirmed your old key first
<maco> (ftr, no it is not someone pretending to be me and making up fake stuff to break the trust model; i really am key transitioning, but still the priniciple...)
<jbicha> I'm not that paranoid, the old key was around for quite a while with quite a few signatures
<jbicha> anyway, I made a new key too since Debian is picky
<jbicha> I only had like 2 signatures on my old one so it wasn't a big deal for me
<maco> jbicha: can you test something?
<maco> well wait...are you on natty?
<jbicha> yes and yes
<maco> log out and see if you can find a way to get into the options menu and select classic ubuntu from *just* the keyboard
<jbicha> next week I might be on O because I'm crazy that way
<maco> and then tell me what key sequence did it
<jbicha> but just one of my computers; the rest will stay on Natty for a while
<maco> the toolchain won't even be ready in a weeek
<jbicha> uploads already started which surprised me: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<jbicha> maco: I can't figure out how to access the bottom panel from the keyboard in the GDM login
<jbicha> I have switched to konsole because gnome-terminal wouldn't work right with this 1 script
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-29
<ncweber> I'm liking the new Ubuntu.  Unity finally works flawlessly (as compared to 10.10 Netbook Edition).
<ncweber> So far, the only thing that's not working is Gwibber.  I may have damaged it previously when stopping it from loading.  It was eating up some serious CPU on my netbook.
<ncweber> Still is, actually.  Why it needs three copies of gwibber-service running is beyond me.  I may just write it off as a loss and continue to use the Adobe AIR based Seesmic Desktop
<bcurtiswx> amazing how a fresh install really speeds things up :-\
<bcurtiswx> .gnupg moved to fresh install
<bcurtiswx> does .ssh _really_ need to as well?
<maco> do you need your ssh keys?
<bcurtiswx> <shrugs>
<bcurtiswx> won't hurt either way i guess
<bcurtiswx> maco, think you'll make it to TOI for a bit tomorrow?
<maco> idk. boyfriend's birthday weekend
<bcurtiswx> whats better than indian cuisine on a birthday??? huh?? huh! :P
<ncweber> I won't be there.  Got a nasty cold.  Don't wanna spread it around.  The bug stops here.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-30
<bcurtiswx> leaving for TOI very soon
<bcurtiswx> coming from WFC
<ceros> i'm now just leaving so i'll be there late
<ceros> see ya
<bcurtiswx> I'm on the orange line as I type
<bcurtiswx> Going underground not sure how conn will be
<bcurtiswx> @metro center
<bcurtiswx> At TOI
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-01
<ncweber> Anyone on tonight?
<jbicha> yes
<ncweber> I was curious if anyone's upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04
<jbicha> yes, I've been running 11.04 for months
<jbicha> trying to decide to upgrade?
<ncweber> No, I upgraded, day before yesterday. Sort of getting people's feelings about it.  Myself, I'm lovin' it (don't sue me McDonald's).
<jbicha> I'm ok with Unity or Gnome3 at this time
<jbicha> it has some design & polish issues but I expect 11.10 will be even better
<ncweber> Well, I was loving Unity in 10.10, so this is more like icing on the cake for me.
<ncweber> My only trouble with Unity in 10.10 was the constant crashing.
<jbicha> ah, Unity still crashes but hopefully that will keep improving
<jbicha> and Unity in 11.04 is a lot faster than on 10.10
<ncweber> Definitely.  Especially on netbooks.  It was achingly slow in 10.10
<ncweber> As for crashing, it hasn't yet on me.
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: thanks for getting me going on quilt, it took a bit of time to figure it out but I think I've got the basics of it now
<jbicha> I was surprised I had to use quilt edit and it wasn't smart like bzr to just pick up changes edited from anywhere
<bcurtiswx> yeah quilt is smart, just a pain to learn
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-23
<maco2> http://www.tpff.org/2012/04/20/community-tables-application-form-now-online/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-25
<marcoceppi> o/
<hazmat> marcoceppi, !
<marcoceppi> I KNOW
<marcoceppi> I figure, if I have to use IRC for juju, I might as well hang out in here
<hazmat> marcoceppi, word.. i just started doing it myself
<hazmat> there's a mailing list where most of the action is
<marcoceppi> yeah, I've been on that for almost a year now
<marcoceppi> figured since we're trying to get reapproval I should be in here
<hazmat> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-dc
<hazmat> gotcha
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-28
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to:  1st Monthly meeting Saturday, 28 April 2012 at 6:30 pm here on this channel
<kjcole> Stepping away til 6:30 showtime.
<ghoulmann> ghoulmann is rik goldman.
<ghoulmann> ^ for the log
<kjcole> And, I'm back.
<ghoulmann> greets.
<ghoulmann> I'll have to run soon, but i want to thank sincerely the loco for the support for the release party, moral and otherwise.
<kjcole> I suppose, for the log, I should also identify. Not certain if it's worth much but it can't hurt.
 * kjcole is Kevin Cole
<kjcole> I was so hoping that jelkner would be on, since he said he'd be running this meeting...  I'm going to operate on the assumption he'll get here soon.
<kjcole> (I'll try calling.  BRB)
<ghoulmann> this is something i've been working toward scripting from a lts core (turnkey linux for me): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/EdubuntuServer
<kjcole> I just left a message.
<ghoulmann> the launchpad link is dead, so I suspect it's not a priority any longer.
<kjcole> ghoulmann you have photos from today, yes?  Are you on Flickr?
<ghoulmann> kjcole: I do have a few (the photographer in me is embarassed). I will post to flickr and update on the listserv.
<ghoulmann> phone quality, so my promise is weak.
<kjcole> ghoulmann, I should have taken some myself (not that I'm any great shakes  with a camera).  Or, perhaps I *am* great shakes but that's *not* a good thing for photography.
 * ghoulmann nods in understanding.
<kjcole> I guess I'll hang for another 10 minutes or so, and if there's no action here, declare it "adjourned".
<ghoulmann> fair enough. I'd love to see us crowd source a post install script that newkins can run and have everything they need, given how available storage is now.
<ghoulmann> another activity: if we could take shifts on the support channels, it may be becoming for us.
<kjcole> I find personally, that even after many years, I'm asking more questions than I answer on IRC, and I still am not enthralled with lots of simultaneous conversations. That said, yeah, I could probably put in some hours.
<kjcole> My mind's a sieve: IEP software name again?
<ghoulmann> I could make time somewhere. possibly incorporate it into instruction.
<ghoulmann> iep-ipp. ISO should be on http://9while9.com (based on lucid)
<ghoulmann> the patch is also available at the forums @ http://turnkeylinux.org
<emaag> greets
<kjcole> Jeff Elkner left Yorktown a few years ago to work at the Arlington Career Center, and is also doing work with Northern VA Community College.  I imagine he'll want to convert the whole beastie to Python.  Possibly Django.
<kjcole> Ah, another voice heard from.  Welcome.  FWIW, we're doing the whole "/me is So and So" for the logs.
<ghoulmann> also to plant a seed for ed tech folks: I'd like to put together a paper on using svn or git as a writing process tool.
<kjcole> ghoulmann: What??? Not bzr???  ;-)
<ghoulmann> I see; i haven't figured out ubuntu fhs standards for python web apps, so that leaves me with little to contribute.
<ghoulmann> i associate bzr with people i am unhappy to know.
<kjcole> FHS?
<ghoulmann> filesystem hierarchy standard
<kjcole> Ah.
<ghoulmann> where to put the pages if not in /usr/share/ or /var/www
<kjcole> I was a latecomer to revision control systems.  At an Ubuntu Developer's Summit I saw an early version of bzr and said "Oh! Not at all as complicated as I thought!  I could use that."  So that's really been the only one I've used (other than pulling from git or svn repositories elsewhere).
<kjcole> I *did* finally get a small taste of contributing via git, through the Open Hatch on Campus event at U. Md. last month.
<ghoulmann> i know at least one person is onto revision tracking for writing composition. I want to present something somewhere as soon as possible. Two excellent books, both from pragmatic guides, one to subversion and one on git.
<kjcole> ghoulmann you may want to look at Open Hatch if you haven't already: http://openhatch.org/
<ghoulmann> move peer review and feedback to bug tracking system, and you have a nice writing process program in place.
<ghoulmann> i sure will.
<ghoulmann> looks great.
<kjcole> I use bzr to track my office's web pages, and now to track my Django stuff as well.
<ghoulmann> hm, i'll track a primer down.
<kjcole> So, emaag, thoughts on how to build a loco?
<ghoulmann> i'll forward info about byte back's community day to the listserv. they're looking for 45 minutes of instruction from volunteers.
<ghoulmann> (in brookland)
<kjcole> bzr primer? http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/tutorials/bzr-intro.html
<ghoulmann> hey look, a contribution.
<ghoulmann> oh, 2006. still, kudos.
<kjcole> And very basic. If you're already using svn and / or git with any fluency, you'll find the bzr primer VERY superficial.
<ghoulmann> i am not using either with proficiency, just pulling for automating patches as necessary.
<ghoulmann> bzr i associate exclusively with python webapps, for better or worse.
<kjcole> Oh, then you'll definitely get some use from the primer.  A more thorough treatment can be had at:
<kjcole> the resources listed at the end of my primer.  (I was going to type the urls, and then thought "no. Wait. I probably already did in the primer.")
<ghoulmann> yup, saw them there. bookmarked.
<ghoulmann> ok, gotta run, my record ended.
<kjcole> Well, it looks like this "meeting" is you and I.   In which case, I'm thinking of wandering off to dinner. ;-)
<ghoulmann> g'night. thanks again.
<kjcole> Two minds with but one thought.
<kjcole> Later dude.
<ghoulmann> ciao.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-29
<Octane> sup
<Octane> marcoceppi u there
<marcoceppi> Octane: I am now
<Octane> marcoceppi <= dan berger from #someetup
<marcoceppi> Hey, how's it going?
<marcoceppi> Octane: did you start your upgrading yet?
<Octane> going good man
<Octane> yeah i upgraded... trying to fix my mouse issues right now
<Octane> right click works but theres no mouse pointer and left click doesnt work lol
<marcoceppi> That's...odd, have you made it all the way up to 12.04?
<Octane> yup :)
<Octane> im not the only one it seems per askubuntu
<marcoceppi> Yeah, I found a few mentioning it
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-04-24
<ncweber> I think I'm starting to get the hang of this Empathy issue.
<ncweber> Well, at least as far as IRC is concerned.
<ncweber> Looks like Empathy logs in and out of accounts in a rather random fashion.  I wonder if it's a Haze issue.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-21
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu
<marcoceppi> Rules!
 * adom rolls eyes at the nerds.
<ChinnoDog> ha
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-04-25
<swift110> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-04-27
<adom> marcoceppi: hey man. have you played with Ubuntu MATE on Raspberry Pi at all? curious on how well it runs...might be just the excuse I need to buy a Pi3 finally...
<adom> reference: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-xenial-raspberry-pi/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-04-26
<swift110> hey all
